# Επισκευή Οικιακών Μικροσυσκευών > Υπόλοιπες Μικροσυσκευές >  Εντομωαπωθητική λάμπα Tronic

## stefanosST

Καλησπέρα 

Έχω την λάμπα αυτή από τα Lidl οι δυο προγούμενες μου κράτησαν 1 με 1,5 χρονο αλλά αυτή η τελευταία ούτε μήνα.

Οι δύο απο τις τρεις που έχω πάρει μου έχουνε κάψει αυτό που είναι στην πρώτη φώτο και αν θυμάμαι καλά μου είχανε πει πως είναι ακριβή επισκευή, καλύτερα να πάρω καινούργια. 
2013-07-25 03.09.08.jpg2013-07-25 03.07.52.jpg

Αν έχω καταλάβει καλά αυτό είναι το αντοιστοιχο που ανάβει τις λαμπες "σωλήνες" UV ή φθορισμού που λέγονται... και σκεφτόμουν να βρώ τι είναι, τι εμπορική ονομασία έχει και τα σχετικά...

Τη λάμπα του επίσης δεν μπορώ να τη βρώ... είναι σαν σωλήνας και βγάζει ίδιο φώς με αυτό που βγάζουν στα κρεοπωλεία το βράδυ 4w T5 την περιγράφει...

Μπορεί να βοηθήσει κάποιος;

----------


## SW1JRT

Ετσι απο περιέργεια, ΠΟΣΟ αγόρασες όλη την λάμπα ??
 Για να δώ αν πράγματι η επισκευή κοστίζει περισσότερο απο αγορά νέας λάμπας....

 Πάντως, η συμβουλή μου είναι ΝΑ ΤΙΣ ΕΠΙΣΤΡΕΨΕΙΣ στο Lidl και να πάρεις καινούργιες.
Εχεις εγγύηση ΕΝΟΣ ΕΤΟΥΣ. Αξιοποίησέ την. Μήν πληρώνεις επισκευαστικά στα σκουπίδια των γερμανών....
 Και αν σου χαλάσουν και οι καινούργιες, να τις πάς και αυτές πισώ για αλλαγή.
 Να μάθουν οι γερμαναραδες οτι ΕΧΟΥΝ ΥΠΟΧΡΕΩΣΗ προς τους καταναλωτές και οτι εδώ δεν είναι Ουγκάντα να μας πετάνε τη σαβούρα τους......

----------

DIMITRISin (03-03-15), JOUN (01-08-13), stefanosST (29-07-13), supermanboy (30-12-13), vasilimertzani (30-07-13)

----------


## stefanosST

Το καπάκι που βλέπεις ανοιχτό δεν το έβγαλα με κατσαβίδι αλλά έπεσε κάτω και έσπασε λίγες μέρες μετά. Βέβαια αυτό δεν είναι η αιτία αφού η λάμπα σταμάτησε να λειτουργεί πιο πριν.

Αλλά σπασμένο δεν θα το δέχονταν κανένας... όχι μόνο οι Γερμανοί. Δεν ξέρω τι να κάνω τώρα να δοκιμάσω πάλι μπας και μπαίνει έτσι... Πάντως εντός εγγύησης και προϋποθέσεων έχω ακούσει καλά λόγια γι' αυτούς.

Η λάμπα μου κόστισε 10-15€ και αυτό που σκεφτόμουν είναι να το αντικαταστήσω μόνος μου για να μου κοστίσουν μόνο τα υλικά. Και έχω δυο τρεις τέτοιες που συστηματικά στο 1.5 χρόνο ή καίγεται λάμπα και δεν βρίσκω ή αυτό το starter τι είναι. Και το χρησιμοποιώ μόνο καλοκαίρι να φανταστείτε.

----------


## SW1JRT

Στέφανε, για 10 ευρώ, πράγματι δεν συμφαίρει η επισκευή. Εκτός αν βρείς πουθενά "Λαμπάκια ΝΕΟΝ" ετσι λέγεται το λαμπάκι που κάηκε, και το αλάξεις μόνος σου. Δεν χάνεις τιποτα να δοκιμάσεις...
 Τέτοια λαμπάκια έχουν τα σταρτερ στις λάμπες φθορίου. Ισως αν βγάλεις το λαμπάκι απο το σταρτερ και το βάλεις στη θεση του καμένου να παίξει...

----------

stefanosST (29-07-13)

----------


## agis68

Πάντως εγω βλέπω στο κύκλωμα ενα τσοκ στάρτερ (NEON) της λάμπας και πολύ απλό κύκλωμα για αναμα σε 220 V μιας λάμπας UV + το κύκλωμα για την ενίσχυση του ρεύματος που τεζάρει τα κουνούπια.....Tα νεον τα βρίσκεις απο παλιες οικοσκευές και τα ξυλώνεις αλλά τα βρίσκεις και φθηνά στο ebay...(εγω πήρα για μια κατασκευούλα 12 τετοια με 2 δολλάρια μαζί με τα μεταφορικά)

----------

stefanosST (29-07-13)

----------


## stefanosST

Τελικά έκλεισε και τώρα θα περάσω από τα Lidl να μου πουν που το στέλνω. 

Πάντως οι συμβουλές σας είναι χρήσιμες για τα άλλα που έχω θα δοκιμάσω.

Μήπως αναφέρεστε σ'αυτά;
http://www.amazon.com/12-Pack-Wedge-.../dp/B0043COVQU

Και το άλλο που λέτε είναι να το βγάλω απο το κλασσικό στρόγγυλο starter;

----------


## tasosmos

Στο λινκ απο το αμαζον ειναι απλα λαμπακια 12βολτα, καμια σχεση με νεον που συνδεονται απευθειας στα 220V.

Στα κλασικα στρογγυλα σταρτερ που λες μπορεις να βρεις λαμπακι νεον αλλα λογικα θα μπορεις να βρεις και σκετο σε μαγαζια με ηλεκτρολογικα/ηλεκτρονικα εξαρτηματα γιατι χρησιμοποιουνται σαν ενδεικτικα σε διακοπτες, πινακες κτλ κτλ.

----------

stefanosST (29-07-13)

----------


## stefanosST

Πήγα με την λάμπα και τους το έδειξα ρε παιδιά δεν είχαν ιδέα τι ήταν όλο αυτό... Δεν ξέρω πάντως αν δεν υπάρχει στο ίντερνετ εδώ δεν πρόκειται να βρω... θα κοιτάξω μήπως και βρω.


Edit: Σωτήρη είχες δίκαιο. Μου κάνανε θέμα με την απόδειξη... Μου είπανε πως δεν ξέρουν αν μπορέσουν να με εξυπηρετήσουν... Μετά πήγα από τους δικούς μου, που την είχανε αγοράσει τους αναστάτωσα και από τα πολλά πολλά τη βρήκαν. Τους πήρα τηλέφωνο τους το επισήμανα.... και τώρα περιμένω...

----------


## tasosmos

Πως "δεν υπαρχει στο ιντερνετ";

https://www.google.gr/search?q=λαμπακι+νεον

6/10 αποτελεσματα στην πρωτη σελιδα ειναι απο ελληνικα μαγαζια...

----------


## Αποστόλης1

Πως κατάλαβες ότι φταίει το νέον απ'το μαύρισμα; μπορεί να είναι ΟΚ και να φταίει κάτι άλλο.

----------


## stefanosST

> Πως κατάλαβες ότι φταίει το νέον απ'το μαύρισμα; μπορεί να είναι ΟΚ και να φταίει κάτι άλλο.


Παλιότερα το πήγα για επισκευή και μου δειξανε αυτό τώρα οι πυκνωτές φαίνονται εντάξει.




> Πως "δεν υπαρχει στο ιντερνετ";
> 
> https://www.google.gr/search?q=λαμπακι+νεον
> 
> 6/10 αποτελεσματα στην πρωτη σελιδα ειναι απο ελληνικα μαγαζια...


Δεν μπορώ να εντοπίσω το συγκεκριμένο λαμπάκι. Το δικό μου είναι πάνω σε κύκλωμα μετασχηματιστή μαλλον... Δεν έχω ιδέα τι να πάρω.

Εδώ που μένω δυστηχώς είναι πολλά πράματα δυσευρετα εννοούσα.

----------


## stefanosST

> Πάντως εγω βλέπω στο κύκλωμα ενα τσοκ στάρτερ (NEON) της λάμπας και πολύ απλό κύκλωμα για αναμα σε 220 V μιας λάμπας UV + το κύκλωμα για την ενίσχυση του ρεύματος που τεζάρει τα κουνούπια.....Tα νεον τα βρίσκεις απο παλιες οικοσκευές και τα ξυλώνεις αλλά τα βρίσκεις και φθηνά στο ebay...(εγω πήρα για μια κατασκευούλα 12 τετοια με 2 δολλάρια μαζί με τα μεταφορικά)


Αν κάνουν και για μένα μπορείς να εντοπίσεις την αγορά σου στο ιστορικό και να μου δώσεις link; 

Παιδιά εγώ το λέω δεν έχω ιδέα πως να εντοπίσω τι χαρακτηριστηκά έχει το συγκεκριμένο λαμπάκι... απλά έκανα μια σκέψη μήπως είναι κάτι που πρέπει να ταιριάζει με 4w T5 λάμπα. Αλλα η αναζήτηση με τον τρόπο που την έκανα μου εβγαζε απλά της λάμπες φθορίου...

----------


## stefanosST

Τελικά μου την δεχθήκανε πίσω στα Lidl. Μου επιστρέψανε τα χρήματα επειδή δεν έχουν άλλη να μου δώσουν. Θα είχε  ενδιαφέρον όμως ενός τέτοιου τύπου επισκευή, γιατί όλες οι λάμπες μου αυτές ετσι καταλήξανε.

Να δούμε οι Led που πήρα χθες και η άλλη πριν κανένα μήνα....

----------


## stefanosST

Την παλιότερη την τσέκαρα με άλλη λάμπα και τελικά δουλεύει αλλά δεν μπορώ να βρω μια στο χρώμα αυτό μόνο.

Αν μπορεί ας μου πει κάποιος μόνο πως λέγονται αυτές οι λάμπες φθορισμού που βγάζουν αυτού του τύπου μπλε χρώμα.

----------

